# Allen Riders?



## KingBuzzo (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Sorry to blast this to this forum but I'm looking for a rider or small group in the Allen (north DFW) area to ride/train with. 

I probably average about 20 mph (sans stop lights and signs) and usually ride 3 times a week for an hour with longer 1.5 to 2 hour rides on the weekends. Mostly looking for fellow riders for the longer rides or to turn the daily 1 hour rides into 2 hours and the weekend rides into 4 hours.

I'm not a big fan of driving a car to the middle of Plano to ride with PBA (although they're great) and would prefer to meet someone (some peeps?) in the Allen area to ride with. Perhaps ride down to PBA meeting area, ride with them (back through Allen), and then ride back? Now we're talking. 

If interested, reply or PM me. 

Cheerios!


----------



## salscott (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm in twin creeks,but just started road biking from mtn biking. 40 miles in Muenster kicked my butt, but I'd be interested in riding from Allen up to McKinney where there seem to be some good rides.


----------



## Troutstalker (Dec 28, 2013)

I hear there are a couple group rides out of Bicycles Plus off Stacy Rd. That may be the closest to you depending on what part of Allen you live. I ride with Cadence Cyclery out of Downtown McKinney. There is also McKinney Velo club rides that also roll out of downtown McKinney.


----------



## salscott (Apr 27, 2014)

I was at bicycles plus today,buying new rims and picked up info. I belong at Cooper and they have rides also,I probably prefer not a huge group.


----------



## KingBuzzo (Jan 4, 2014)

There's lots of good group rides in the area including RBM, Bicycles Plus (Wednesday night), PBA, and Cadence. I ride up to McKinney all the time taking Orr road up to the McKinney airport.

There are some great routes in our area and I've used the Strava heat map to find where most of the riders ride.
Strava Global Heatmap

I'd be willing to ride up to McKinney for the Cadence Saturday Morning ride and then back down. They usually go out for about 30ish miles so in total it would be around 50 to 60 miles round trip for us.

Let me know if you are interested.

Cheers


----------



## salscott (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm working in the 40 mile range now,signing up for the wild ride in Richardson. I'll touch base when I'm up to 50-60


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

One of the Cadence guys leads some of the Allen Lifetime Fitness rides as well. I know that he was starting to recruit for a Tuesday night group.


----------



## KingBuzzo (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd be interested in joining the Tuesday night ride. I think Lifetime has a Wednesday night ride as well.

Let me know if you get any more details about the Tuesday ride.

BTW, anyone interested in an Allen group on Strava so that we could organize weekly rides for people in the Allen area?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice to hear there are Lifetimes down there with cycle clubs. Used to ride with one up here in NJ. Considering a possible move.


----------



## salscott (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not on strava ,but need to get in on some rides


----------



## sdwalker67 (May 25, 2012)

*Ride with STCC*

Drive over to Frisco and hook up with Shawnee Trail Cycling Club. Rides every day except Friday, 4 or 5 different groups and speeds to fit your riding ability. 

Steve


----------

